# Rollenspiel Name / Krieger



## Pixxo (3. Januar 2012)

Huhu Buffeduser,
ich habe da mal eine Frage welche da wäre:
Wie oben schon genannt suche ich nach einen Rollenspiel Namen für einen Männlichen Mensch Krieger...
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bischen bei meiner Namensfindung behilflich sein.

Danke schonmal im vorraus
MfG


----------



## nirvanager1 (3. Januar 2012)

Erodir oder auch anders geschrieben Erodyr finde ich passt am besten zu nem Krieger.

Benutze den zumindestens immer.


----------



## Nathil (6. Januar 2012)

Namen sind wie Schall und Rauch... eh, falscher Ansatz...

Menschen Krieger, versuch es mit nordisch klingenden Virnamen, heißt sachen die auf -ir oder -ar enden =)


----------



## vip2k (6. Januar 2012)

Naja der Name soll doch bestimmt passend sein fürn Krieger und furchterregend.

Fällt mir spontan nur einer ein:

*HORST*


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (6. Januar 2012)

Nenne ihn TopperHarley


----------



## Schanni (6. Januar 2012)

Frag doch den guten alten Kumpel Google.
mit Suchbegriffen wie "Fantasispiel Namen Generieren" gibt er dir unter Umständen ein paar gute Tipps


----------



## Stancedancer (6. Januar 2012)

Die sinnfreien Kommentare hier, wenn jemand eine ernsthafte Frage stellt... *kopfschüttel*

Wenn du nach einem guten Krieger - Namen suchst, dann versuch doch mal, den Begriff "Krieger", "Kämpfer", "Soldat" oder ähnliches in eine andere Sprache zu übersetzen, ruhig auch exotischer als englisch.

Weiterhelfen können auch so Seiten mit ausländischen Namen und ihren Bedeutungen. Da wurde und werde ich auch oft fündig.


----------



## vip2k (6. Januar 2012)

Stancedancer schrieb:


> Die sinnfreien Kommentare hier, wenn jemand eine ernsthafte Frage stellt... *kopfschüttel*
> 
> Wenn du nach einem guten Krieger - Namen suchst, dann versuch doch mal, den Begriff "Krieger", "Kämpfer", "Soldat" oder ähnliches in eine andere Sprache zu übersetzen, ruhig auch exotischer als englisch.
> 
> Weiterhelfen können auch so Seiten mit ausländischen Namen und ihren Bedeutungen. Da wurde und werde ich auch oft fündig.




Ernsthafte Frage...??

Made my day

Wer nichtmal den Namen seiner Figur selber aussuchen kann sollte vielleicht doch lieber "Bauernhof Simulator 2012" spielen

Wenner dann Namen hat fragt er morgen welchen Bart und welche Haarfarbe er nehmen soll.


----------



## Stancedancer (6. Januar 2012)

vip2k schrieb:


> Ernsthafte Frage...??
> 
> Made my day
> 
> ...



Es soll Leute geben, die ihren Figuren mehr namentlichen Tiefgang als "Deathgriplol" oder "Imbaroxxorkilla" geben wollen, aber einen gedanklichen Anstoß benötigen, wo sie mit der Suche anfangen können.

Aber schön, dass ich dir deinen Tag versüßen konnte...


----------



## Soladra (6. Januar 2012)

Nordische Namen, wie oben schon gesagt, sind recht nett, aber Namen sind auch so recht leicht zu erfinden

Hier eine kleinere Liste

Robert
Colemon
Albar
Thoren
Madoy
Joffrey


----------



## Saty (6. Januar 2012)

Bakuia


----------

